# Pregnacare and anticoagulants - any problems taking together?



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

i wonder if you can help??

I have been taking pregnacare preconception vits and only just noticed that it  says to ask for advice of taking anticoagulants, im only taking baby aspirin but felt i should check it out? Do you have any info/ advice? should i talk to my fert dr or gp?

Hoping you can advise me!
Mani


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Should not be a problem to take aspirin with Pregnacare. No major drug interactions present.

Maz x


----------

